# Office 2010 Update legitimate?



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Hi, I've been getting this message (see attachment) on my computer a few times during the last few days, I just wanted to make sure that I should go for this, and it's legitimate, since I've never gotten a message like this, the Microsoft Office updates usually download and install together with my other Windows Updates, so this is a first.

Thank you very much!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have just started to see the same for the "starter" edition , which so far I have cancelled 
I also have office 2010 and not being asked to update that 

i'm choosing to cancel and see what happens on the next Tuesday windows update 
but await others replies 

I will move to general security - as its more about the security and windows updates - rather than a business application question


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Thank you etaf!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Looking at a previous thread of yours it appears that you have two versions of Office installed (Office 97 Professional and MS Office Home and Student 2010 which is the Click-to-Run build):

Microsoft Office 97, Professional Edition (HKLM\...\Office8.0) (Version: - )
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 (HKLM\...\Office14.Click2Run) (Version: 14.0.4763.1000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010 (Version: 14.0.4763.1000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010 - English (HKLM\...\{90140011-0061-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 14.0.6114.5002 - Microsoft Corporation)

Which is the version of Office that you are using?

I suspect you downloaded a trial perhaps of 2010 and it was the Click-to-Run build. The only way to change that is to uninstall Click-to-Run and Office 2010 and reinstall it the regular way.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I just found the procedure to switch to the MSI based version:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/e...-an-msi-based-office-edition-HA101850538.aspx


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Cookiegal said:


> Which is the version of Office that you are using?


I only use Office 2010, and it's not the trial, but rather the full version. I can't uninstall, since I have limited installs available on the CD.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When you look at My Computer do you have a Q or R drive listed there?

If so then that's the virtual drive created by the Click-to-run version. From what I can tell while researching the issue, you can only install CTR when downloading Office from the Internet so if you have the Q drive then somehow you haven't installed the CD version.

Sure you can uninstall and reinstall Office once. But if you do be sure to backup your emails and address book first to be on the safe side.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Here are some more helpful links:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-ca/products/what-is-click-to-run-HA101868855.aspx

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/e...-an-msi-based-office-edition-HA101850538.aspx


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Cookiegal said:


> When you look at My Computer do you have a Q or R drive listed there?


Yes, Q.


Cookiegal said:


> Sure you can uninstall and reinstall Office once. But if you do be sure to backup your emails and address book first to be on the safe side.


How could I reinstall? I don't have a Number/key to re-install, I'm not even sure if I know where the CD is, and if I find it, I will be using up another install (I think it will be the last one, if there's any left).

Thank you cookiegal, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Why have you uninstalled and reinstalled it so many times? 

What is this limitation on installs you refer to?

Why don't you have the license key?


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Cookiegal said:


> Why have you uninstalled and reinstalled it so many times?


Have never uninstalled it.


Cookiegal said:


> What is this limitation on installs you refer to?


A CD has limited installs, it's not unlimited.


Cookiegal said:


> Why don't you have the license key?


My brother who purchased the CD lost the license key long ago, I think, though I'll ask him to be sure.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

simr said:


> Have never uninstalled it.
> A CD has limited installs, it's not unlimited.
> My brother who purchased the CD lost the license key long ago, I think, though I'll ask him to be sure.


If you've never uninstalled it then why are you concerned about exceeding any limit? 

You may be thinking of how many machines it can be installed on. I believe the student version is 3 but that's not what we're talking about. There is no limitation that I'm aware of on the number of times you can uninstall and reinstall on the same machine.

In any event if you don't have the key you can't do that. You will have to use key finding software like Magical Jelly Bean to retrieve the key.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

But I'm not concerned right now with changing from Click-to-run to the normal way. I just wanted to know if the update I asked of above was legit (being they they usually go with the other updates in "Windows updates", and not in separate dialog boxes).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

They usually just update without you even knowing about it. It will always be through this process though. I suppose the prompt is because of a specific set of circumstances that occurred.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Cookiegal said:


> I suppose the prompt is because of a specific set of circumstances that occurred.


Hmm...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I found this discussion on the Microsoft forums. There is some discussion there about whether or not this popup alert is genuine. Most feel it is but are wondering why it started all of a sudden.

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...e/41f52b92-ba47-440d-9a18-565bf314adcd?page=1

So we'll keep following this conversation to see what Suzanne Barnhill has been able to find out from Microsoft about it.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Thank you Cookiegal!

By the way, I feel vindicated now. In the beginning when I posted the question I felt like perhaps I'm being too paranoid and overly cautions since for sure it is legitimate. Now that I see how many people have their antennas up and red flags waving I feel that my caution and hesitation was indeed justified.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Greetings,

Below is the URL Product Key ID Finder for Magic Jelly Bean that allows you to recover your license key if you have lost your MS Office Installation CD Product Key. Please note that I have never actually used the utility, but I bookmarked it years ago, just in case it might be needed.

https://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/

Jack


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Thank you Jack1000.

I downloaded the tool, and Chrome blocked it as it claimed it's malicious, see bottom of attachment.
I guess Chrome agrees with *Scumware*.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

simr said:


> Thank you Jack1000.
> 
> I downloaded the tool, and Chrome blocked it as it claimed it's malicious, see bottom of attachment.
> I guess Chrome agrees with *Scumware*.


Well, I guess I will probably be unbookmarking that site! Sucks that Chrome thinks it's malware. I wonder if it might be a false positive or not? What can be done to find out? Will wait for a response on this issue before doing anything.

Jack


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It appears that magicaljellybean.com uses OpenCandy to offer adware and/or toolbars. There should be an opt out option but I'd say use another alternative instead, such as Belarc Advisor:

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Microsoft has officially confirmed that the update alert is legitimate for Office 2010 starter in that thread. The reason that it is only now being seen was given as follows:"

"_The dialog is expected for a legitimate Office 2010 starter update. It appears for click to run scenarios *where the path is missing a piece of information between the build that the user is running on and the latest available build*_."

As you can see near the bottom of page 4 in the following link:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...e/41f52b92-ba47-440d-9a18-565bf314adcd?page=4

So I take that to mean a new build has just come out and since yours in an older build, the "piece of information" referred to is missing which causes the alert. These updates use to run in the background without any user intervention. They don't say if they will be fixing this but at least you know it's legitimate.

Now I know they refer to the "starter" edition but I'm sure this applies to the Home and Student edition using Click-to-run technology as well.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Thank you!
So I have nothing to worry about then...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Only you can decide that based on the information provided.


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Well the info you provided above sounds pretty compelling, though why it says only "Starter" and not "Click to run" is interesting. But one would assume that your extrapolation is correct.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is a genuine alert from Microsoft. Microsoft office has been gradually changing the install method of all new office installs to " click to run" 
We have been having lots of discussions about this on various private groups
You get the alert from time to time, when something blocked an automatic update happening. That _could_ be a firewall or security device or setting on the computer. It _could_ be temporary network issues or congestion on the network
It might be that you have office set to "NOT update automatically". You will get the alert when there is a major update and automatic updates INSIDE OFFICE is turned off
*NOTE: Windows update settings are totally separate & different to Office Click to Run update settings.*

To check CTR settings: open any office program, select file, select office account, then update settings. Check it is set for automatic and then press update now to get latest version & make sure you are up to date

The old way of updating office was via the monthly windows update, but now _SOME_ versions of Office 2010 & just about all consumer versions of Office 2013 and all versions of Office 365 are Click to run, that do regular, silent, behind the scenes updates, without you knowing about them or normally being alerted to them


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

dvk01 said:


> To check CTR settings: open any office program, select file, select office account, then update settings. Check it is set for automatic and then press update now to get latest version & make sure you are up to date


It already is on "automatic".



dvk01 said:


> but now _SOME_ versions of Office 2010 & just about all consumer versions of Office 2013 and all versions of Office 365 are Click to run, that do regular, silent, behind the scenes updates, without you knowing about them or normally being alerted to them


I'm not sure I understand what you're saying here.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

simr said:


> It already is on "automatic".
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying here.


It is very simple if you read the rest of my post and take it into context

You won't normally be alerted to ANY update for a click to run version of Microsoft Office. They are silent installs and you never know they are happening, unless there is a network problem or something has been blocking updates and you are 2 or more versions ( updates) behind


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

dvk01 said:


> It is very simple if you read the rest of my post and take it into context
> 
> You won't normally be alerted to ANY update for a click to run version of Microsoft Office. They are silent installs and you never know they are happening, unless there is a network problem or something has been blocking updates and you are 2 or more versions ( updates) behind


I understood the rest just not that paragraph. Okay whatever. Thank you!


----------

